# Word of the Day - Torpid



## Aunt Marg (Apr 2, 2021)

*Torpid*: mentally or physically inactive; lethargic.
"_we sat around in a torpid state_"

(of an animal) dormant, especially during hibernation.
"_the animal need not lie around in a torpid state, vulnerable to attack_"


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 2, 2021)

A marijuana state is a torpid state.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> A marijuana state is a torpid state.
> 
> Tony


It sure is, and a little bit more.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 2, 2021)

I hate it when my missus gets annoyed at me for being torpid.
I mean, it's not like I did anything!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

I call it relaxing.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2021)

My topic state starts about 8pm every night.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 2, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My topic state starts about 8pm every night.


That's not what your wife told me, Paps! LOL!


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2021)

Spring fever brings on a torpid feeling.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 2, 2021)

Seems like I am always torpid in the morning when I first wake up.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's not what your wife told me, Paps! LOL!


Ok, ok...7 o”clock..


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2021)

I have been so torpid I could cry...but today less so!


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 2, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I have been so torpid I could cry...but today less so!


There was a song about that, but apparently he got confused and sang "lonesome" instead of "torpid".  Oh well, it is the thought that counts...






Tony


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> There was a song about that, but apparently he got confused and sang "lonesome" instead of "torpid".  Oh well, it is the thought that counts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that song!


----------

